# red color in the bottom of milk jar?



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

we have found a red color in the bottom of our milk jar. it looks like blood but I strain the milk and don't see it. What is wrong with the milk? does it just turn that color when it is old? I've never seen this before could you tell me what it is?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

There might have been a little blood in the milk and then it pooled there. Sometimes blood vessels burst. Just watch when you milk today and see if you see any blood.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Karen is correct...sometimes babies can be hard on moms udder, or another doe bumped her...keep milking it out...many drink it anyway...its not harmful...it may take a few days to heal...


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

thank you. I did notice this morning straining a little tiny piece of blood. Is she fine? It is fine to drink?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

yes Im sure she is fine, if its just a piece of clot..milk if fine..if its real pink we always fed it to our bottle babies..but I know folks who drink it...I guess its up to each : ) just a clot or two we strain and use : )


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Just in case always test for mastitis when you see blood clots but normally its fine. My girls kids are especially rough this year so there always seems to but at least a tiny bit of blood on the bottom of the jar but my does are mastitis free and fine. I still drink it I just dump the last few ounces since that's where it settles.


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

that's what we're doing only one of our girls has mastitis but we are seperating her milk


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

another question. Can you drink the milk after giving a tetanus shot?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

yes


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

thank you. There isn't a lot on the internet that tells you.


----------

